# 2001 Pathfinder alternator installation problems



## TheeChubbs (Dec 14, 2012)

So I took it out, put the new one in, however, the long bolt to the top doesn't thread to anything. Is there supposed to be a nut or a bracket, or something? What am I missing here?


----------



## TheeChubbs (Dec 14, 2012)

N e 1?.........


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

sorry i haven't done this on the Pathy. Went and looked and cant see a thing.
Normally the top bolt goes to a bracket or through the slide to the Alt.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

I looked in the service manual, couldn't tell. My daughter won't have her 1998 V6 Pathfinder here for 10 days, or I'd look at hers. My '98 and 2004 Frontiers are 4-cylinder, so don't help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's a nut with a welded stop that goes on the end of the bolt. It probably dropped when you removed the bolt. The nut is designed so that it will catch and not turn, allowing one to tighten the bolt. If you can't find it, you can get one from Nissan. Refer to part code "11713M" on the part diagram:

Part Detail


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

The part detail shows the top one goes into a boss on the front of the engine....

Thanks smj999smj


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

IanH said:


> The part detail shows the top one goes into a boss on the front of the engine....
> 
> Thanks smj999smj


No... The bolts of the tensioner bracket and alternator bracket thread into bosses on the front of the engine. The alternator's top bolt, part code "11716," threads into the nut that I mentioned, part code "11713M," which Nissan calls a "nut-stopper, alternator." I've dropped plenty of them over the years!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok, so is the diagram upside down ?

It shows the nut thing on the bottom bolt ???


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

And Yes I believe you dropped a bunch of them, looks like a pain in the rear....


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nope! You're right! I had to enlarge the diagram and take a better look at the dotted line! My eyes aren't as good as they used to be!


----------

